# Trout's Hit-n-Miss



## Troutsqueezer (Dec 12, 2011)

For all practical purposes, finished. Need to install the hall effect device and fire it up. Video to follow, might take a little while. 

Started this before Metal Butcher started on his build of 5. What can I say? Someone once said procrastination is the greatest labor-saving invention of all time. I'll go with that. 

I may redo the spark plug boot. Not sure I like the way it looks. I made this one from an audio cable end. 

Thanks to MB and rudydubya for their path-finding efforts. 

Trout

BTW, in case you're wondering, the box is made from cocobolo and big leaf quilted maple.


----------



## metalmad (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful Build Trout
and the box is georgous as well :bow:
Pete


----------



## CMS (Dec 13, 2011)

PUTT-----PUTT-----PUTT-----PUTT. ;D

Should sound and run as good as it looks.


----------



## Teza (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice one Trout Thm:

Can't wait to see it run 

Terry


----------



## ShedBoy (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice looking engine Trout, looking forward to the video
Brock


----------



## rudydubya (Dec 13, 2011)

A beauty, Trout. Heirloom quality. Looking forward to seeing it run.  :bow: :bow:

Regards,
Rudy


----------



## steamer (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice one Trout!  Can't wait to see it running!

 :bow:
Dave


----------



## Dave G (Dec 13, 2011)

This one is a real eyecatcher. Very nicely done Trout. Dave


----------



## lazylathe (Dec 13, 2011)

That is a real beauty Trout!!!!! ;D

Waiting for the video of it running!!!
Maybe a Christmas treat??? :big:

Did you do a build log of this engine??

Andrew


----------



## jonesie (Dec 13, 2011)

very nice looking build trout, i like the flywheels, are they one piece with the inter-part sandblasted.is this your design or from plans ,would make a nice next build. the base is a first class touch to a fine looking build. jonesie


----------



## compspecial (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful finish trout! look forward to hearing/seeing it run! that wood looks like it would be great for a guitar or similar.. lovely natural grain and colour.
                 Stew.


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 13, 2011)

Excellent build Trout. It doesn't matter how long it takes, it's just the finished product that matters. For a spark plug boot you could always use the vacuum fitting type. It makes it look almost like a factory type boot. 
gbritnell 

View attachment SPARK PLUG CAP.pdf


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments, guys. Means a lot coming from this crowd. 

jonsie, the flywheels are steel and aluminum, pressed together. The plans are available on Upshur's website: http://hamiltonupshur.tripod.com/

lazylathe, I started a build log a long time ago but progress was slow. Metal Butcher started his build around the same time and did such a good job building/documenting that I decided it best to let it lay. This was a good decision as I was glad to be able to see how he did things and learned a lot.

george, I think I'll look into the vacuum type boot. No sense in having something hanging there that will draw my eye every time I look at it and cause me to wonder if something else will look better. I'm obsessive that way.


----------



## cfellows (Dec 13, 2011)

Lovely bit of work, there, Trout. You make me feel ashamed of my cobbled together wooden engine bases when I could do so much... That's a real beauty!

Chuck


----------



## GailInNM (Dec 13, 2011)

Dennis,
Looks great. I build engines. You build works of art.

If you get real obsessive about the spark plug boot, I did a how to on molding silicon boots back a few months ago. Steve Hucks used the technique for his V8. Not hard to do but it does take some time and the smallest packages of material are enough to do a bunch of boots.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=15354.0

Gail in NM


----------



## Metal Butcher (Dec 13, 2011)

It's a beauty Trout! You say you spent a lot of time and it really shows. I can see the attention to details in every part. 

Congratulations on a job well done! :bow:

-MB


----------



## kustomkb (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful Job Trout! That's a gorgeous box too.

I am looking forward to the video.


----------



## Foozer (Dec 13, 2011)

Your gonna have to work hard to go up one after this. But then its a getting cold in Pilot Hill. Cant wait to see what the spring brings forth from your shop.


And still no ZEE


Robert


----------



## awJCKDup (Dec 13, 2011)

Really a great looking engine, and the box is wonderful too. Very very nice!
Congrats 
John


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks again, guys. Really nice compliments. You know, I'm just trying to keep up with you, one small part at a time. I'm not gonna make it to some levels, but happy to keep trying. Isn't that what it's all about? 

Gail, thanks for the link. I always like to try new things, why not molding? I may just do that. On a side note, judging from some of the comments you see every so often about H.F. machines, who would've thought you could produce something that could be construed as art?  

Yes Robert, it is getting cold in Pilot Hill (still warm by Northern standards, I know). When the shop's at 39 degrees, I really have to force myself to go out there. Once I'm there though, I don't want to go back into the house. And for sure, someone needs to get Zee on the phone and guide him back from the netherworld.


----------



## steamer (Dec 13, 2011)

Here Here!


Where's Zee! Where's Zee! Where's Zee!


Dave


----------



## bearcar1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Awesome job Trout!! Very tastefully executed indeed. Thm:

BC1
Jim


----------



## AussieJimG (Dec 14, 2011)

Lovely job. And I particularly like the position of the plug. I have a box full of heads where the plug broke through the side, or the gap between plug top and rocker post was too small or something else was wrong.

It all got too much and I thought of taking up fishing and using the heads for sinkers. So the project went into the "too hard" drawer.

But now I found the Tiny IC Engine thread, and the side plug head idea and I am inspired to have another go when I finish the current project.

Thanks and Merry Xmas
Jim


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey Trout!
That is an excellent looking engine and the base is beautiful.

You'd said something about a video. Well?

What's the hold up?
Need help choreographing your dance?
Looking for an (in)appropriate costume?
I can give you some ideas.

Or did you post the video elsewhere?


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Maybe his tutu isn't back from the cleaners yet ....... :hDe: ;D

BC1
Jim


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey guys,

It is on the verge of running. I think I have to work on the valves or valve seats some. It doesn't have the compression I would expect it to. I know the piston is fitting well and the head gasket is fine. I can hold my fingers over the exhaust and carburetor and the compression increases. After spending so much time on it, I'm taking a break for a short while and starting on Elmer's #11 radial.

I've got too much time and money invested in it to let it languish.

There will be a video, my friends...oh yes...I think it will be a musical this time, in the vein of Magical Mystery Tour.


----------

